# Best type of goggles on a cloudy day



## AlaskanSnowGirl (Jul 15, 2012)

I have always had trouble seeing definition in the snow on the run when I am snowboarding on a cloudy day (especially if I'm above tree-line). I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions for types of goggle lenses that may help with this.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Not sure what type of goggles you have, but what you want is a low-light tint lens. For example if you have Oakleys, the HI-Yellow is great for low light conditions. We get mostly cloudy/foggy conditions here so I ride mine all the time. Not the best in direct sunlight but they work fine, and more importantly I can see things when it's not bluebird.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That Oakley HI Yellow lens is awesome. Too bad I'm not a fan of their goggles other than that lens. :dunno:

Smith Sensor Mirror is another really good one. Probably my favorite all around lens.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

+1 for the Oakley H.I. Yellow. It's great for the PNW gray-bird weather.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 yellow for overcast.


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

I like Von Zipper's Nightstalker lens


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

My take on Oakley lens tints:

H.I. Yellow: Great in low light, but not so versatile - as soon as their is a bit of sun I want something darker. Excellent at night, though.

Persimmon/H.I. Persimmon: These are supposedly Oakley's 'do everything' lenses. I agree that they are probably the most versatile in terms of light transmission, but I really do not like the color tint - nothing objective, just purely personal preference/dislike. These are still pretty decent at night.

VR50: My current 'all-around' lens. Touch on the dark side, but still pretty versatile. Like the Persimmon/H.I. Persimmon it filters blue light (good in snow), but I much prefer the VR50 color tint. However, only borderline (at best) at night.

Side note: Most other Oakley lens tints are on the dark side - many people ride with lenses that are too dark. I am always amazed by the number of people with the Fire Iridium lenses on overcast days - fashion over function, I guess...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

stealthyc said:


> I like Von Zipper's Nightstalker lens


Nice. I didn't even know about that lens. I might have to grab one. I love my Fishbowls and they have a great all-around lens (Astro Chrome), but it does wash out on really flat light days.


----------



## AlaskanSnowGirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice!!! 
When you say "yellow" does that mean the lens actually has a yellow colour to it? Right now i only have basic Uvex goggles with purple lenses, but it sounds like yellow tint lenses might be the best. How are they with glare? Also, is it worth it to get the type of goggles that have the interchangeable lenses?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, yellow means that it actually has a yellow color to it.  The yellow lenses are great for anything but the brightest blue bird days, and even then, you can wear them if your eyes are not to light sensitive. Interchangeable lenses are always a plus. :thumbsup:


----------

